# Episode 243 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we cover a little on the warm weather and if it will affect this turkey season along with how Michigan does their elk surveys. Finally a few area events coming up along with a new firearm from one of the gun manufactures.

*Big* Thanks as always to Michigan Sportsman for allowing us to post our link here!

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_243_final.mp3


----------

